# Robert Morey info.



## Preach (Sep 30, 2005)

Does anyone know his email adress? He runs "faith defenders" and edits the Biblical Journal of Aplogetics (BJA). Any info. is appreciated. Thanks.
-Bobby-


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 30, 2005)

Contact Info


----------



## Preach (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

